# Skeptical INTJ re-evaluting her type: Help?



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, guys! :happy:

I'm still learning MBTI. It seems with every description I read concerning the 8 functions the more confused I become about my type and I'm still figuring out exactly how the functions cooperate in their respective formulas. I understand that we use all 8 but I'm having trouble understanding which functions I prioritize and in what order. Personally, I think my Ni and Se are strong but I can't decided between Ti,Te, Fe, and Fi. I test as INTP and INTJ



. I over-complicate things (can't get enough of it, a nervous wreck, please give me 10 seconds to blow something completely out of proportion and find symbolic meaning as well) 

. Spontaneously prepares speech that suits who I am talking to according to my impressions of them or what I know about them. I try to assume a voice that will make them comfortable. At this point it's an unconscious habit of mine and I sometimes act uncharacteristically timid, nervous, sometimes pedantic, or even once I came off as a thief (which I am not). It bothers me. I don't really know how or why I act the way I do around strangers but they make me terribly nervous. 

. My principles are subject to change but it can be hard for me to try new things unless I feel secure. I force myself to jump into things anyway and am very action-oriented. I am constantly sacrificing my sense of security to grow, I cannot stand the idea of stagnating. 

. I find theories or practices that I want to learn and obsess over them until I think I've mastered them. Only then I can move. I imagine this is a J thing. 

. Most of the time I don't use linear logic to come to conclusions. Random story: During a group ice-breaker I guessed this person would say he would want to be born in the 50's because of his conservative, traditional, no-nonsense overtones, affinity for steak, and all sorts of irrelevant reasons. Later on a friend of mine was mad it him for lecturing us angrily about a rule we broke. I wasn't angry at him because in my mind his anger was justified because of the protectiveness I sensed he had for his crew and people in general, his dutifulness, and lawfulness. I never respect these observations because they seem completely fabricated and nonsensical... Ni?

. I can't be taught anything, I have to figure out systems on my own. I try so hard to listen to directions but I can only nod and act is if I'm listening while I form my own understanding of the task. 

. With anyone -including authority figures, professors, and supervisors- I automatically assume we are equal. I guess I don't talk to them like a subordinate should (submissiveness 101, please) and although I'm respectful it tends to annoy my professors or bosses or whoever. I want to control my area immediately, I want to do things efficiently, I hate being inauthentic and using deceptive tactics to promote business, if I'm in a team I only become "the boss" if the other members need gentle motivation and a planner (because leadership is awkward for me). I feel sorry for them though because I have trouble articulating my plans and making snap-decisions. Maybe it's just because I'm being self-conscious. 

. Sometimes I feign empathy  but I think I only do that when people ask for a consultation to discuss their emotional pain. I try to give constructive advice after forming a usually vague understanding of the issue and suggest how the person can solve their problem. And then I find out they just want to "talk it out" and it baffles me because I keep my emotional laundry indoors and mull it over by myself. With anything else however, I have discussions with my ENFP/ENTP friends to put my thoughts into words (it's weird, all my closest friends test as these types). I'm super uncomfortable with comforting people, I'm so bad at it. But if someone or something is in physical pain it hurts me deeply, even if I'm only seeing a representation of pain on TV or in a photo.

. People are intimidated by me at first because my resting face appears solemn or angry.

. I withdraw in big groups. 

. I take things literally. Straightforward tasks go askew when they're given to me so I have to ask a ton of follow-up questions. _"Oh right, the poison. The poison for Kuzco. The poison chosen specially for Kuzco. Kuzco's poison."_

. My ideal profession would allow me to be creative, work alone, and improve my environment in some way. 

. I crave details, it's not enough to simply *tell* me what happened.

. I'm not traditional. I'm not the kind of person who will say "I'm proud to be "__". 

. The more patterns I can recognize, the more decisive I can be (if that makes sense). I scroll quickly through clothing sites, pause on the clothes that strike me, add everything that I like into a cart, and carefully sort through that cart. The clothes that survive are the ones that I've somehow idealized (I buy the white dress that I can imagine accentuated by a blue sea and fluttering in the warm breeze while I stare wistfully into the distance *gag* I know... it's bad). If I'm entering new territory that I have no accumulated images of or notes on I research like crazyyy. Sometimes I let myself succumb to the unknown and follow my Ni to get to where I need to be (and then I inevitably get lost). 


Alright, hopefully that gave you sufficient insight into my thought process. I'm sorry for rambling! If any INTJ's comment, let me know if we share anything in common! I don't know any other INTJ's personally~ 

Thank-you!


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

My feeling is ENTJ


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

stasi said:


> Spontaneously prepares speech that suits who I am talking to according to my impressions of them or what I know about them. I try to assume a voice that will make them comfortable. At this point it's an unconscious habit of mine and I sometimes act uncharacteristically timid, nervous, sometimes pedantic, or even once I came off as a thief (which I am not). It bothers me. I don't really know how or why I act the way I do around strangers but they make me terribly nervous.


Sounds like a nervous ENTJ here. You definitely use Te at least.



stasi said:


> . My principles are subject to change but it can be hard for me to try new things unless I feel secure. I force myself to jump into things anyway and am very action-oriented. I am constantly sacrificing my sense of security to grow, I cannot stand the idea of stagnating.
> 
> . I find theories or practices that I want to learn and obsess over them until I think I've mastered them. Only then I can move. I imagine this is a J thing.


Yeah, you're right. Definitely a J thing.



stasi said:


> . Most of the time I don't use linear logic to come to conclusions. Random story: During a group ice-breaker I guessed this person would say he would want to be born in the 50's because of his conservative, traditional, no-nonsense overtones, affinity for steak, and all sorts of irrelevant reasons. Later on a friend of mine was mad it him for lecturing us angrily about a rule we broke. I wasn't angry at him because in my mind his anger was justified because of the protectiveness I sensed he had for his crew and people in general, his dutifulness, and lawfulness. I never respect these observations because they seem completely fabricated and nonsensical... Ni?


Whoa, this made no sense. Can you re-elaborate?



stasi said:


> . I can't be taught anything, I have to figure out systems on my own. I try so hard to listen to directions but I can only nod and act is if I'm listening while I form my own understanding of the task.


Se right here....



stasi said:


> . With anyone -including authority figures, professors, and supervisors- I automatically assume we are equal. I guess I don't talk to them like a subordinate should (submissiveness 101, please) and although I'm respectful it tends to annoy my professors or bosses or whoever. I want to control my area immediately, I want to do things efficiently, I hate being inauthentic and using deceptive tactics to promote business, if I'm in a team I only become "the boss" if the other members need gentle motivation and a planner (because leadership is awkward for me). I feel sorry for them though because I have trouble articulating my plans and making snap-decisions. Maybe it's just because I'm being self-conscious.


Definitely INTJ or ENTJ. ENTJs are more likely to come into leadership willingly (i.e. "I can handle this better than you can so I'll do it.) , while INTJs are more reluctant. (i.e. "You're all idiots so I guess I have to do the work for you.")



stasi said:


> . Sometimes I feign empathy  but I think I only do that when people ask for a consultation to discuss their emotional pain. I try to give constructive advice after forming a usually vague understanding of the issue and suggest how the person can solve their problem. And then I find out they just want to "talk it out" and it baffles me because I keep my emotional laundry indoors and mull it over by myself. With anything else however, I have discussions with my ENFP/ENTP friends to put my thoughts into words (it's weird, all my closest friends test as these types). I'm super uncomfortable with comforting people, I'm so bad at it. But if someone or something is in physical pain it hurts me deeply, even if I'm only seeing a representation of pain on TV or in a photo.


Fi. yep. It seems inferior to me as well.



stasi said:


> . People are intimidated by me at first because my resting face appears solemn or angry.
> 
> . I withdraw in big groups.
> 
> ...


It seems like your Se is tertiary or auxiliary. You're striking me as an ENTJ, in all honesty.


----------



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, Kaizuka. Thanks for the response! Ok here's my elaboration: I tend to come to conclusions that aren't based on tangible evidence. It reminds me of Ti in that I connect different observations to come to a cohesive idea of a thing but it may likely be a product of Ni, because it's sort of irrational and the insights seem to come from nowhere. 

In the scenario I presented, I was in a group doing conservation work and during our "daily question" session we were asked to tell everyone what era suits us. Yup. Mornings were a drag. Anyway, when it was that guy's turn he striked me as someone who would enjoy the 50's from what little I knew of him. I was curious how I guessed this and after some thought turned up with a ton of other weird impressions that I had ignored up until that point. Kind of a mundane example but I thought it would do lol 

Actually I can definitely relate to ENTJ now that I think of it... I'll spare you anymore anecdotes but I do tend to think I'm more capable than most when it comes to jobs (even if it's not my expertise! "Move over!" I say). I think I just have a little social anxiety lol But when I can finally detach myself from social niceties ahh freedom. Wow. Thanks for helping me figure that out! Haha "nervous ENTJ".


----------



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for your feelings :tongue: I think I agree! @Maker of helmets


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@stasi I recently met a really mature and kind ENTJ female in one of my classes; wish there were more of them around! Actually, come to say that, I had never even consciously met an ENTJ - she is one of a kind, regardless - so friendly, accepting and driven without being overpowering, actually she can sometimes have a very soft demeanour. But you know she is ambitious!


----------



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

@Maker of helmets She sounds balanced  I've read way too many MBTI type descriptions that paint people as wizards/psychics, mountain climbers, or executives -for example- and it's hard to completely relate to them because they're basically caricatures (but, I mean if someone is literally a rock-climbing ESTP or whatever, sorry, you're not really a "caricature" lol). 

The lady you describes sounds like me! That's so exciting! haha I couldn't commit to the idea of being a rational type for a while because I used to think having inferior fi meant I should be more abrasive than I am. Thanks for letting me know there are ENTJ's out there who don't suit the field-marshall temperament


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

* *






stasi said:


> *I'm still learning MBTI. It seems with every description I read concerning the 8 functions the more confused I become about my type and I'm still figuring out exactly how the functions cooperate in their respective formulas. I understand that we use all 8 but I'm having trouble understanding which functions I prioritize and in what order. Personally, I think my Ni and Se are strong but I can't decided between Ti,Te, Fe, and Fi. I test as INTP and INTJ*


_How exactly have you been determining how the functions cooperate in their perspective formulas? How do you learn new concepts, topics or information?_

_Take test results with a grain of salt. I usually score INFP._

_The idea that everyone uses all 8 functions is the Bebe model. Not everyone agrees. I personally don't._



stasi said:


> *I over-complicate things (can't get enough of it, a nervous wreck, please give me 10 seconds to blow something completely out of proportion and find symbolic meaning as well)*


_How do you over-complicate things? Over analysis? Coming up with all these new perspectives, angles or ways that things could be interpreted? Explain symbolic meaning. What does that mean to you, and how do you determine it?_



stasi said:


> *Spontaneously prepares speech that suits who I am talking to according to my impressions of them or what I know about them. I try to assume a voice that will make them comfortable. At this point it's an unconscious habit of mine and I sometimes act uncharacteristically timid, nervous, sometimes pedantic, or even once I came off as a thief (which I am not). It bothers me. I don't really know how or why I act the way I do around strangers but they make me terribly nervous.*


_Do you get nervous in new situations because of negative perceptions people have had about you in the past, which trips you up out of fear of repeating the same mistakes? Judging people based on prior knowledge or impressions strikes me as Si. How do you determine a voice that will comfort someone? The emotional atmosphere? What people want? Do you merge into that because it's easier?_



stasi said:


> *My principles are subject to change but it can be hard for me to try new things unless I feel secure. I force myself to jump into things anyway and am very action-oriented. I am constantly sacrificing my sense of security to grow, I cannot stand the idea of stagnating.*


_Do you push yourself to try new experiences because you'd be stuck in a rut if you didn't? Do you need prior knowledge of a situation or to know what's expected in order to feel comfortable in a new setting? I'm guessing you like change, new perspectives, seeing things in new ways or angles._



stasi said:


> *I find theories or practices that I want to learn and obsess over them until I think I've mastered them. Only then I can move. I imagine this is a J thing.*


_Actually, that strikes me as more of an Si-Ti thing. "J" only bares weight in the MBTI dichotomy system. In a Jugian sense, it falls short. Let me break it down:

Pe= Extroverted Perception (how you pick up on the information in your environment). Dominate- ESP or ENP. Auxiliary- ISP or INP.

Pi= Introverted Perception. Dominate- ISJ or INJ. Auxiliary- ESJ or ENJ.

Je= Extroverted Judgement (How you make decisions or "judge" new information or ideas (e.g. "This is awesome." "This is illogical.") Dominate- EFJ or ETJ. Auxiliary- IFJ or ITJ.

Ji= Introverted Judgement. Dominate- ITP or IFP. Auxiliary- ETP or EFP.

As you can see, "J" bares no weight in a Jungian sense. Ji=P types, for instance._



stasi said:


> *Most of the time I don't use linear logic to come to conclusions. Random story: During a group ice-breaker I guessed this person would say he would want to be born in the 50's because of his conservative, traditional, no-nonsense overtones, affinity for steak, and all sorts of irrelevant reasons. Later on a friend of mine was mad it him for lecturing us angrily about a rule we broke. I wasn't angry at him because in my mind his anger was justified because of the protectiveness I sensed he had for his crew and people in general, his dutifulness, and lawfulness. I never respect these observations because they seem completely fabricated and nonsensical... Ni?*


_Not Ni, but Si. Si filters and churns reality in a machine until an outcome is produced, giving Si a singular view of sensory data. I do the same thing- I don't see people's clothes or behaviors as they are like Se would. I see someone in a particular jacket and give a prediction based on what I've known of people who have worn a similar one before, or my general impression of what their jacket symbolizes to me. The rest sounds like Ti- no linear logic, but your own independent reasoning, and being cool with how this person behaved because that's what you'd predicted, and it's only logical he'd behave in such a fashion._



stasi said:


> *I can't be taught anything, I have to figure out systems on my own. I try so hard to listen to directions but I can only nod and act is if I'm listening while I form my own understanding of the task.*


_Ti. Te is quick to judge new logic. You have to ruminate on logic to develop your own independent understanding of it._



stasi said:


> *With anyone -including authority figures, professors, and supervisors- I automatically assume we are equal. I guess I don't talk to them like a subordinate should (submissiveness 101, please) and although I'm respectful it tends to annoy my professors or bosses or whoever. I want to control my area immediately, I want to do things efficiently, I hate being inauthentic and using deceptive tactics to promote business, if I'm in a team I only become "the boss" if the other members need gentle motivation and a planner (because leadership is awkward for me). I feel sorry for them though because I have trouble articulating my plans and making snap-decisions. Maybe it's just because I'm being self-conscious.*


_Fe. Strikes me as low-order. This is my own theory, so take it with a grain of salt, but I imagine Te would have no problem making a deceptive decision if it's efficient and promotes the overall goal. Whatever works. Ti-Fe doesn't roll that way, because Ti wants the accurate decision, and Fe cares about how others will be affected (Though Fe can definitely be vindictive and deceptive, depending on the reason). You focus on the feeling atmosphere of the group here, and step in in order to help out. Seems important to you, but it's difficult for you and a bit of a stumbling block, and likely awkward in it's practice. Difficulty articulating plans and making snap decisions is probably Ti rather than self-consciousness (though the latter could come into play here). You can't make a decision on the fly. You have to *think* about it, right?_



stasi said:


> *Sometimes I feign empathy  but I think I only do that when people ask for a consultation to discuss their emotional pain. I try to give constructive advice after forming a usually vague understanding of the issue and suggest how the person can solve their problem. And then I find out they just want to "talk it out" and it baffles me because I keep my emotional laundry indoors and mull it over by myself. With anything else however, I have discussions with my ENFP/ENTP friends to put my thoughts into words (it's weird, all my closest friends test as these types). I'm super uncomfortable with comforting people, I'm so bad at it. But if someone or something is in physical pain it hurts me deeply, even if I'm only seeing a representation of pain on TV or in a photo.*


_Again, Fe, and strikes me as low order. Feigning empathy to fit in with emotional atmosphere of a group is Fe, as is investing in the feelings of an object. Seems like the feelings of others is important to you, but not an easy or natural process for you to adapt to. Using logic to fix or solve a person's problem in the way you've described strikes me as Ti-Fe. Your conversations with your friends sound interesting. What sorts of ideas do you guys discuss?_



stasi said:


> *People are intimidated by me at first because my resting face appears solemn or angry.*


_Could mean a lot of things._



stasi said:


> *I withdraw in big groups.*


_Hints at introversion, but does not solidify it. Introversion and extroversion is a scale._



stasi said:


> *I take things literally. Straightforward tasks go askew when they're given to me so I have to ask a ton of follow-up questions. *_*"Oh right, the poison. The poison for Kuzco. The poison chosen specially for Kuzco. Kuzco's poison."*_


_Taking things literally strikes me as Si, likely dominate, but absolute statements don't mean much. Everything else strikes me as Ti. Compartualizing. Breaking a concept apart. I'm going to guess you over-analyze a direct statement, skewing the information into multiple directions, causing you to miss the obvious. You may as well have been describing me. Had to grin at the Emperor's New Groove reference, btw._



stasi said:


> *My ideal profession would allow me to be creative, work alone, and improve my environment in some way.*


_What does creativity mean to you? In what ways can you improve upon an environment, and how do you determine what needs improvement? _



stasi said:


> I crave details, it's not enough to simply *tell* me what happened.


_Si, comes across as dominate. Intuition generally skims details. But with what's been provided, I'm not necessarily convinced._



stasi said:


> *I'm not traditional. I'm not the kind of person who will say "I'm proud to be "__".*


_Could mean a lot of things._



stasi said:


> *The more patterns I can recognize, the more decisive I can be (if that makes sense). I scroll quickly through clothing sites, pause on the clothes that strike me, add everything that I like into a cart, and carefully sort through that cart. The clothes that survive are the ones that I've somehow idealized (I buy the white dress that I can imagine accentuated by a blue sea and fluttering in the warm breeze while I stare wistfully into the distance *gag* I know... it's bad). If I'm entering new territory that I have no accumulated images of or notes on I research like crazyyy. Sometimes I let myself succumb to the unknown and follow my Ni to get to where I need to be (and then I inevitably get lost)*


_First chunk of information strikes me as Ti-Ne. Ne idealizes a perception, recreates it, re-imagines it. Second chunk of information is Si-Ti. Needing to know what's expected or what will happen, that sort of mental preparation, in order to feel comfortable performing a new task or entering a new environment, is Si. I am very much that way (As much as I'm loathed to admit)_




From the information you've provided, probably an alpha, likely an introvert, and likely a thinker. Ti-Fe and Si-Ne in some order. I lean towards INTP, but I'm not taking ISFJ off the table. I can't fathom how anyone is getting NTJ out of this. There's no Te whatsoever. Answering my questions should fill the gap, and I suggest filling out a questionnaire (Entropic's is the best),


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

hoopla said:


> From the information you've provided, probably an alpha, likely an introvert, and likely a thinker. Ti-Fe and Si-Ne in some order. I lean towards INTP, but I'm not taking ISFJ off the table. I can't fathom how anyone is getting NTJ out of this. There's no Te whatsoever. Answering my questions should fill the gap, and I suggest filling out a questionnaire (Entropic's is the best),


Right? I have no idea who they're typing. It's clearly not the girl in the OP.

I could see INTP. Although the Fe inferior is usually more abrasive than OP is describing herself as. However, she could be in a super happy mood or something. 



> . I over-complicate things (can't get enough of it, a nervous wreck, please give me 10 seconds to blow something completely out of proportion and find symbolic meaning as well)
> Seems like Ne inferior or Ni inferior. Probably Ne inferior.
> 
> . Spontaneously prepares speech that suits who I am talking to according to my impressions of them or what I know about them. I try to assume a voice that will make them comfortable. At this point it's an unconscious habit of mine and I sometimes act uncharacteristically timid, nervous, sometimes pedantic, or even once I came off as a thief (which I am not). It bothers me. I don't really know how or why I act the way I do around strangers but they make me terribly nervous.
> ...



I agree with @hoopla. Could see INTP. Could see ISFJ. Could not see INTJ or ENTJ or anything similar.




stasi said:


> haha I couldn't commit to the idea of being a rational type for a while because I used to think having inferior fi meant I should be more abrasive than I am. Thanks for letting me know there are ENTJ's out there who don't suit the field-marshall temperament


It does mean that. ENTJ is frequently unintentionally abrasive. ENTJ needs a utilitarian reason to correct its behavior to please others. Fe naturally does this because the reason for Fe is social utilitarianism. It cares about the social harmony.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@emberfly I think what's difficult is that while Fe is definitely in use, it comes across as awkward and immature, and mostly in service to Ti. There was a lot of Ti here, most definitely, but not much Ne and lots of Si. I definitely need more information to pick at until I'm confident in making a decision, but ISFJ or INTP will ultimately be my answer.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Here, @stasi see what I'm seeing:


----------



## Levitar (Jan 24, 2015)

I honestly can't see you as anything but an INTJ.

The second half of the original post rules out anything extroverted for me.

Do you mind taking this test below though? It's in my opinion the one good cognitive function test out there.

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

Just a bit of advice - typing with bottom stack functions (tertiary and inferior) will get you in trouble. Since you're pretty sure you're an intuitive thinker, I think it'd be best to focus on Ti vs. Te and Ni vs. Ne.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

As I was reading the first post, I was thinking INTP very strongly, then saw people saying ENTJ and got slightly confused. I see a lot of Ti and no real signs of Te (or much Ni-Se, but that's more difficult).


----------



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

@Shorty Levi I've actually taken this test more than once and my scores have changed. I tested as an INTJ the other week but this time it looks like a Ti and Ni preference just according to the test. 

The Four Temperaments
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Theorist; secondly Improviser; then Catalyst; and lastly, Stabilizer.

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************** (32.3)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.8)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************** (44.4)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************** (20.2)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (39.5)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) **************** (16)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************* (21)
limited use


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

stasi said:


> @_Shorty Levi_ I've actually taken this test more than once and my scores have changed. I tested as an INTJ the other week but this time it looks like a Ti and Ni preference just according to the test.
> 
> The Four Temperaments
> Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Theorist; secondly Improviser; then Catalyst; and lastly, Stabilizer.
> ...


Based on these results, it seems obvious that you're a Ni-dom. Probably INTJ.


----------



## stasi (Apr 29, 2015)

@hoopla I'm working on Entropic's questionnaire. It's... very thorough. Prepare to know me almost intimately lol 

I'm sort of embarrassed, I've already switched my type to ENTJ. ISFJ, you think? Personally, I identify with Se more so than Si even from what I've read even though it's not evident in what I've described.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

C.C said:


> Based on these results, it seems obvious that you're a Ni-dom. Probably INTJ.


How did you understand that? because of the highest %?
Ti(39.5) Ne(37.2) Si(29.8) Fe(16) would make much more sense than Ni(44.4) Te(20.2) Fi(21) Se(32.3)
Her N's and S's are pretty much the same so "who wins" could alter with each time she took the test based on mood. On the other hand you can see the distinct difference between Te and Ti. Ti is not that far from the top, and along with what was said here about her expressing a lot of Ti, the reasonable answer would be INTP.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

stasi said:


> @hoopla I'm working on Entropic's questionnaire. It's... very thorough. Prepare to know me almost intimately lol
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed, I've already switched my type to ENTJ. ISFJ, you think? Personally, I identify with Se more so than Si even from what I've read even though it's not evident in what I've described.


Don't be embarrassed. Most people mistype in the beginning. The functions are much more complex than people realize, and easily to confuse for each other.

If Se was evident, it'd probably be depict-able in your OP, but Entropic's questionnaire will be indeed helpful. What is Se to you? How do you relate to it?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> How did you understand that? because of the highest %?
> Ti(39.5) Ne(37.2) Si(29.8) Fe(16) would make much more sense than Ni(44.4) Te(20.2) Fi(21) Se(32.3)
> Her N's and S's are pretty much the same so "who wins" could alter with each time she took the test based on mood. On the other hand you can see the distinct difference between Te and Ti. Ti is not that far from the top, and along with what was said here about her expressing a lot of Ti, the reasonable answer would be INTP.


Exactly. From that data, we could assume introverted intuitive thinker is most likely, as intuition and thinking are the highest scores, whereas feeling and sensing are the lowest, and all the introverted functions (aside from Si) received the highest scores. That would indicate INTP, with ISTP also being (perhaps the most) likely, as Ti is higher than Te, Ni higher than Ne, and Se higher than Si. 

That's assuming the data is meaningful to begin with. As mentioned, test results often change over time, usually dependent on mood. There are other factors (Forer effect, misunderstanding of what the questions are acting, flawed view of self, subconsciously rigging the test to gain desired results, ect.) that could negate the meaningfulness or validity of the test. If tests were reliable, we wouldn't need this subfourm. 

It seems to me like people are typing her as xNTJ based on lazy thinking or personal bias or appeal. You could read the OP and her recent quiz results and assume Ni dominate based on OP's self indicated preference towards Ni and Se, and the fact Ni was the highest result on the function test, but when you really look at the information here, Ni dom isn't likely. ISFJ or INTP is most probable based on her OP, and ITxP based on her test results. That inconsistency alone should indicate test results aren't 100% reliable.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

hoopla said:


> Exactly. From that data, we could assume introverted intuitive thinker is most likely, as intuition and thinking are the highest scores, whereas feeling and sensing are the lowest, and all the introverted functions (aside from Si) received the highest scores. That would indicate INTP, with ISTP also being (perhaps the most) likely, as Ti is higher than Te, Ni higher than Ne, and Se higher than Si.
> 
> That's assuming the data is meaningful to begin with. As mentioned, test results often change over time, usually dependent on mood. There are other factors (Forer effect, misunderstanding of what the questions are acting, flawed view of self, subconsciously rigging the test to gain desired results, ect.) that could negate the meaningfulness or validity of the test. If tests were reliable, we wouldn't need this subfourm.
> 
> It seems to me like people are typing her as xNTJ based on lazy thinking or personal bias or appeal. You could read the OP and her recent quiz results and assume Ni dominate based on OP's self indicated preference towards Ni and Se, and the fact Ni was the highest result on the function test, but when you really look at the information here, Ni dom isn't likely. ISFJ or INTP is most probable based on her OP, and ITxP based on her test results. That inconsistency alone should indicate test results aren't 100% reliable.


I find that tests about functions give us information about dichotomies more-often-than-not, in situations such as this where there are similar scores in either direction (Se & Si, Ne & Ni), hence why I considered INTP and not ISTP.


----------

